# My girlfriend, Ashley



## mn5503 (Mar 6, 2010)

She just had her hair colored darker and wanted to see what it looked like outside in the sunlight.  So we just stepped out on the deck, with the late afternoon sun coming in really bright.  I don't like where the sun hits her face and I think some reflective light would have worked nice for this picture but it was just a quick shot and I'm new to this.  Actually, I have no idea what I'm doing with this camera 

She is a beautiful girl and deserves a better photographer!  I'm working on that part...


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 6, 2010)

Pretty girl.  Nice shot but you're right, some reflective light or fill flash would have made the image better.


----------



## bburzycki (Mar 6, 2010)

Visit CA I can handle that.....

Opinion on this shot is its fine - she is very pretty - its hard to not take a decent shot of a pretty girl.. that said - off camera strobe, or in this case a large difussion panel would make a load of good... diffused sunlight is one of the nicest light sources you can have for portrait work...The panels are not all cheap but a thin crappy bed sheet can work but i really reccomend the difussion material stretched out.

Just watch out for wind it can be much like a sail....

Pretty funny thou when your unknowing assistant goes for a hangliding ride..


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 6, 2010)

Lighting on face is wierd, makes her eyes look unbalanced


----------



## Live_free (Mar 10, 2010)

lucky guy..... js


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 10, 2010)

ok, better photographer here....what do you need again?


----------



## Sinister_kid (Mar 10, 2010)

Agreeing with the light issue.. and definitely on the attractiveness of the girl too.


----------



## ghache (Mar 10, 2010)

Your girlfirend is HOT!


----------



## Early (Mar 10, 2010)

You could have placed her and the camera so that the sun was more directly behind her, but that a small matter.  I like the shot.  Nice color and exposure.  And you can tell her for me that her hair looks great.


----------

